# Burnt/blisters on toes



## SuperFLY (Oct 28, 2011)

Hi all,

I'm really quite surprised about this. I've been training regularly for over a year now after started martial arts again and this is the first time I've had what I would call a martial arts related injury.

I have an intermediate grading in a month so we were going through all my required elements when at some point, I cant remember when exactly, i spun or turned or something and my toe hurt a bit. didnt think much of it at the time and completed the 'mock' grading.

When I got home they started hurting more and I had a look and basically I've got 2 big blisters/burns on each of my big toes. I think I must have put too much weight on them during a kick and ive got a friction burn.

my feet are pretty hard and i've never had a problem like this before so im a little confused.

just wondering if anyone else has had similar and what would they suggest to help treat it?

its pretty hard to even walk without quite a bit of pain at the moment.

my problem is with the grading coming i need to train, and im meant to be going tonight as well. was thinking of putting a corn plaster or something over it to stop me rubbing them on the floor and just get over the pain for the session.

any thoughts?

cheers


----------



## Jenna (Oct 28, 2011)

I could not comment on how you got those if your feet are toughened up already?  And but in terms of treatment, if you are in a hurry to train again later, it is not the nicest and but if your blisters are drained and treated with Savlon or whatever then dab over a smidge of vaseline locally then tape up your feet with mesh tape (or any old tape if you are man enough lol or in enough of a fix! )  I think the cornplasters will come off? whereas tape should not.  There are other proper foot tapes and lube sticks like the Muller ones mostly for runners that work too though you possibly do not have those in your kitchen drawer!  Good luck with your grading though.  What level are you grading? Jenna.


----------



## Cyriacus (Oct 28, 2011)

There is one other Option - If youre looking to be at 100% in a Hurry, but for a Short Space of Time; Pour Vinegar on them until they... Youll know. It should recede a bit. Then put Band-Aids on them, and youll be good for a few Hours before they become rather sensitive for a few more Hours.

Worked for Me once, anyway.


----------



## SuperFLY (Oct 29, 2011)

thanks for the comments guys 

i ended up not training yesterday and worked from home so i wasnt walking about and they seem to have sorted themselves out. the blisters were big but not high and seem to have flattened out now. they're still a little tender but i can walk about without any problems now. guess i just need a couple of days and they'll be ok again.

hopefully that part will start to toughen up and i wont have to worry about it any more.

very strange thing to happen after over a year of training regularly though.


----------



## Carol (Oct 29, 2011)

If I  were to guess, I'd say that ounds more like a mild infection than wear/abrasion to me, SuperFly.  The training floor can spread all kinds of nasty stuff if it is not kept hygenic.  Might want to pull your instructor aside and just let him know as an FYI.


----------

